# Question about Jodo



## Decker (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi.

I recently found a video of Zen Nippon Kendo Renmei Seitei Jodo (Martial Arts Jodo) and have been trying to learn some of the basic techniques. There's no dojo near where I stay that teaches jodo, so this is about the best I can do.

My question is how jodo footwork, whether ZNKR Seitei Jodo or Shinto Muso-ryu Jodo, differs from kenjutsu footwork. I have a base in kenjutsu, so if the footwork is the same, I think I should have less difficulty.

Thanks. Any other tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as well.

(I guess I'd be advised to get an instructor, but I've explained my situation well enough, I hope.)
(And sorry if this is the wrong place for my post. I only just found the jodo forum. Please move if need be, sorry.)


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Decker,

I think the kamae will be close enough that you will not have to much difficulty in picking up the Seitei stuff. The actual patterns of movement will probably be a bit different.

The ZNKR Jo are actually published in English (I think there are 12 kata) and you can get it directly from them if you have a fax, and I have also seen it on eBay (for a rather steep price). Direct is something like $7 US plus shipping, eBay is around $24 plus shipping. I think it outlines all of the Seitei kata and Kamae.

BTW, what's your location?

Mike


----------



## Decker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I'm in Singapore. The variety here is kinda sparse.

D'you think the vid could be sufficient? I'm aware that it doesn't teach the finer points of stances and footwork, but it's 45 mins long and demonstrates all the kata rather comprehensively. Also, I'm actually more interested in the kihon, heh, 'cos I'm trying to distill stuff that could be practically applied. Not to diss the art, but defence against a sword isn't exactly something practical today.


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 8, 2007)

Decker said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm in Singapore. The variety here is kinda sparse.
> 
> *D'you think the vid could be sufficient?* I'm aware that it doesn't teach the finer points of stances and footwork, but it's 45 mins long and demonstrates all the kata rather comprehensively. Also, I'm actually more interested in the kihon, heh, 'cos I'm trying to distill stuff that could be practically applied. Not to diss the art, but defence against a sword isn't exactly something practical today.


 
Hmm...I don't think so. I've been studying kihon for a year, and get things pointed out ALL the time. I think there are some groups in Australia that - time/money permitting - if you could visit a few times a year would be much more effective than the tape. Don't mean to doom your dreams, but my comments wouldn't be doing you justice otherwise.

As for defense agains the sword, well, that is/isn't what is going on. It's a lot deeper than that. But just think, if you got skilled at dealing with swords, empty hands coming at you won't be such a big deal after all, would they?


----------



## Decker (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, true. I agree.

I'll check those groups out, but I think it unlikely that my financial resources and time would be sufficient...

Anyway, I suppose it'd be possible, in a crunch, to use kenjutsu techniques with a jo?


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 9, 2007)

If you mean having to grab a stick on the street and cracking someone over the noggin with it in the same fashion as your sword word, yea, you'd probably be OK 

One of the characteristics of the Jo is that it can be held like a sword, and it's shorter length than the bo allows for some similar maneuverability, IMHO.


----------



## Mekugi (Sep 10, 2007)

Decker said:


> My question is how jodo footwork, whether ZNKR Seitei Jodo or Shinto Muso-ryu Jodo, differs from kenjutsu footwork. I have a base in kenjutsu, so if the footwork is the same, I think I should have less difficulty.
> 
> Thanks. Any other tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> ...


 
The best way to answer this question is to look at Shinto Ryu Kenjutsu. That is the sword style that is assimilated by Shinto Muso Ryu...and it has a lot of similarities to the jo. As a matter of fact, it could be said that it is a primiary basis for the jo itself.


----------



## okashiibudo (Dec 27, 2007)

Mekugi said:


> The best way to answer this question is to look at Shinto Ryu Kenjutsu. That is the sword style that is assimilated by Shinto Muso Ryu...and it has a lot of similarities to the jo. As a matter of fact, it could be said that it is a primiary basis for the jo itself.


 
I'm no jo expert, but it seems to me that this is the key: Shinto Muso Ryu contains what I believe is the basic syllabus of Shinto Ryu kenjutsu, which I believe will show you the similarities and differences in the footwork of the two styles. From what I've been able to see of the folks in our dojo (I'm just beginning jodo myself, so I'm amazed at some of the kenjutsu work), I'd say that the kihon footwork for Shinto Muso Ryu and Shinto Ryu are pretty close.


----------

